# Getting old Schwinn handle grips to stick on new bars



## spleeft (Jul 16, 2022)

I have some nice old Schwinn grips and some new bars. They fit perfect but will slide off. Ive done some google searching and found a few fixes but they involve using glue or hairspray , Id like to have the option of removing them some day. Suggestions?
 Bike is a 63' Typhoon cruiser build !


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 16, 2022)

I wonder if someone used WD-40 on those when they took them off the original bike. Or if they were conditioned inside and out with some crap. If they are a tight fit, I'd clean the bars and inside of the grips with some isopropyl alcohol and see if that helps.


----------



## 1817cent (Jul 16, 2022)

I just wrap a section of masking tape on the bars and that works for me.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 16, 2022)

1817cent said:


> I just wrap a section of masking tape on the bars and that works for me.




The colored masking tape or the regular type? Ever try a tight wrap of Teflon thread tape?


----------



## 1817cent (Jul 16, 2022)

I have used both depending upon what i had available at the time.  Never any issues.  However, if the grips are brittle, be very carefull when you are twisting them on.  Never have tried the teflon.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 16, 2022)

1817cent said:


> I have used both depending upon what i had available at the time.  Never any issues.  However, if the grips are brittle, be very carefull when you are twisting them on.  Never have tried the teflon.




I have tons of that Teflon tape and I'm trying to find some good uses for it.  🤣


----------



## spleeft (Jul 16, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> I wonder if someone used WD-40 on those when they took them off the original bike. Or if they were conditioned inside and out with some crap. If they are a tight fit, I'd clean the bars and inside of the grips with some isopropyl alcohol and see if that helps.



thnx for reply!! I removed them from the original bars that were on the bike with some care and iso Alcohol / air compressor. They are in good shape.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 22, 2022)

I would wipe down the bars with acetone to remove any residue on them. Second, check if the grips are still reasonably pliable. Usually preserved 1960s era grips are still pretty good.

If you're able to just twist them by hand or pull them off by hand without much force, they're too loose. I use a little Aquanet hairspray inside the grip if they need just a little help sticking. The spray goes on slick and dries sticky. It's not anywhere close to a glue, it's a much weaker bond. I've had no trouble removing the grips later.

If you need a lot more bite, then I would go to a single wrap of masking tape, plus a little Aquanet in the grip and slip on. Don't go overboard on the wrap - you can split the grip mouth at the seams if you start getting into multiple wraps. If you still need more bite than that, I'd look at getting a new set of grips.

You are correct about using glue or epoxy - that can cause the grips to not come off again.


----------



## Patrick Hale (Jul 23, 2022)

We used Aqua Net Hairspray at the shop and it worked great. And it holds your hair in place too! I was responding to the hand grips I can't help but notice training wheels!


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 24, 2022)

Wrap of electrical tape works great


----------



## bikemonkey (Jul 24, 2022)

Patrick Hale said:


> We used Aqua Net Hairspray at the shop and it worked great. And it holds your hair in place too! I was responding to the hand grips I can't help but notice training wheels!



This is the correct answer....


----------



## spleeft (Jul 25, 2022)

I went with just a few wraps of masking tape. Working great , thanks everypne !


----------

